

Show HN: How to make people read your resume - asimjalis
http://GetTechJob.com

======
a3n
Flash-only? You just reduced the number of people who will read your post
about how to make people read your resume.</irony>

~~~
asimjalis
Hmm. It works on my iPhone so I'm pretty sure there is no flash involved. What
kind of an error are you seeing?

~~~
a3n
I have a flash blocker in Firefox, and when I go to that page there's a big
empty placeholder box with an F in the middle, just like every other blocked
flash that I encounter. Maybe different browsers are served different content?

EDIT: Ah, I just tried it at work on FF, where I don't have a flashblocker,
and I see an email signup. Which I wouldn't have clicked through anyway.

And this is way too much harumph on my part. :)

~~~
asimjalis
You could enter a fake email address: foo@bar.com. I am torn between having an
updates signup or not.

